Ask HN: What’s an industry secret in the field you work in? - als0
======
mtmail
Almost 30.000 comments 14h ago on Reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ijlj88/whats_an_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ijlj88/whats_an_industry_secret_in_the_field_you_work_in/)

